# Icd 10/aqcuired absence of lens, rt eye



## swebb4850@gmail.com (May 7, 2014)

I coded H27.01, but that was wrong, I know the guidelines say you have to use an E code, if applicable to identify the reason for the absence.  Is there an unspecified E code that I don't see.....Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (May 7, 2014)

it might help to know morw of the scenario.  if this is something that occurred a while ago then perhaps a Z code however if it is due to trauma then you have the correct code but you need the trauma code for how the lens was damaged with a 7th character of S and you need and external cause code with a 7th character of S.  NOT an E code, those are endocrine codes.. do not mix your code sets.


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (May 8, 2014)

Thanks, I did mean external cause code, which I do not have.  I am wondering if there is an NEC external cause code...


----------



## mitchellde (May 8, 2014)

can you post the full scenario, I might be able to see what you are missing if I see the entire thing.


----------

